# Pics of my girl xx



## BonnyBaby (Jul 9, 2011)

First thread here This is Bonny my 16.1hh 16yo American Quarterhorse mare :001_wub:


----------



## sarelis (Aug 29, 2011)

She is lovely, how long have you had her? I had the impression that QH were usually around the 15hh mark, is she pure bred? My ex's dad had a QH mare, so intelligent, she has bred some lovely foals too. Do you ride her English or Western?


----------



## luca (Jul 29, 2011)

she is a lovely horse:thumbup1:


----------



## nikki2009 (Feb 5, 2011)

she is lovley bless her


----------



## ukdave (May 26, 2011)

Very very cute :001_tt1:


----------



## samhill (Mar 20, 2012)

wow she looks cool and shy .. nice


----------



## Crystalina (Apr 27, 2012)

She's lovely


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

She's lovely


----------

